# Machinist-Style Haircut???



## TTD (Mar 11, 2018)

For almost 3 months now the General (wife) has been nagging at me to get my haircut. I didn’t think it was a big deal (never have) & it most certainly wasn’t high on my priority list…in fact, I don’t recall it being on my list at all, to be honest.

Anyways, I was in the process of turning down some 5/8” o/d x 6” long 1144 rod when I apparently must have thought that this would be a good time to trim my hair, a-la “machinist-style”….I don’t recommend it.




....and there is a lot more than what you see sticking up wound around between live center & end of bar...

Scared the bejeezus out of me at first, then stared in disbelief for a minute at my handywork , then giggled for a bit at my stupidity & then finally thought about what _could_ have transpired, which stopped the giggling immediately.

Being the type that,  1) learns best from a hand's-on approach, & 2) usually a quick learner, I've combined these two skills & come to the conclusion that you really do need to pay attention to your surroundings ALL of the time around a lathe... 

I promised the wife I will get a haircut on my way home tomorrow!


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 11, 2018)

You are lucky.  Enjoy your second lease on life.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 11, 2018)

This happened a few times on the automatic screw machines where I worked. The hair, or clothing sometimes, Of the younger generation would get caught  and the result was much worse that yours. You are a lucky man my friend.

 "Billy G"


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 11, 2018)

My friend was killed down at Beth Steel years back . Chuck jaws on a very large lathe grabbed him . From what I heard , it wasn't pretty . Consider yourself very lucky that hair pulled out !

http://articles.baltimoresun.com/1991-08-22/news/1991234019_1_bethlehem-steel-lathe-steel-employees


----------



## wendell (Mar 11, 2018)

Don’t be glib. You’re lucky to be alive.


----------



## dlane (Mar 11, 2018)

Lucky you didn’t get scalped, I used to always tie mine back when working on anything


----------



## f350ca (Mar 11, 2018)

That was far too close Todd. Glad your here to laugh about it. 
Your hairs probably too short, need it long enough for a pony tail. Worked for me for years. But hurt like heck when it caught in the wheels of a creeper, which it did all the time.

Greg


----------



## dulltool17 (Mar 11, 2018)

Sheizzzzz!


----------



## 100LL (Mar 11, 2018)

I heard of a gal losing her life working a lathe and getting her hair caught in the chuck.  The thought image of that sequence is horrifying.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 11, 2018)

100LL said:


> I heard of a gal losing her life working a lathe and getting her hair caught in the chuck.  The thought image of that sequence is horrifying.



Spinning chuck jaws and heads don't get along well . The lathe will continue running and this usually doesn't end well for the user . TTD is a very , very fortunate person .


----------



## chips&more (Mar 11, 2018)

You have a friend upstairs!


----------



## Old junk (Mar 11, 2018)

Go buy a lottery ticket,one very lucky guy.glad all is well.


----------



## BtoVin83 (Mar 11, 2018)

A friend of mine was leaning over filing a shaft  wearing a loose t shirt and it promptly wrapped around the lead screw. He was quick enough and braced his arms against ways and the shirt ripped of  of him leaving nothing but sleeves. Good thing it wasn't a new t shirt.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 11, 2018)

Safety Glasses, No Loose clothing, Sleeves rolled Up, No Jewelry and File Left Handed. Learned that in Junior High school.
You Sir are VERY LUCKY too still have a scalp.


----------



## NortonDommi (Mar 12, 2018)

Glad that you are O.K.  *f350ca made a good point about tying hair back,*(ditto on the creeper!), I have long hair and beard and hair goes in a bun and beard too. Very quick and easy to do if long enough. Hair ties and a hair net? Just be safe your second chance may be your only one.


----------



## Trip (Mar 12, 2018)

Met a guy that got his long beard caught in an impact tore half his face off from his chin to his nose . Trimmed my beard short the next day


----------



## TTD (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks guys for all the tips/advice & well wishes…I do appreciate it.

Looking back, I suppose I shouldn’t have made my original post in a joking manner as I know damn well it’s no laughing matter….poor taste of words on my part. I think I was just happy & relieved to come out of it relatively unscathed. Normally, I am quite cautious & aware of my surroundings, but one momentary lapse of attention &, as you can see, things can go downhill FAST.
It all happened in the blink of an eye, yet in slow motion at the same time. The instant I felt my hair getting snagged, I knew I was in a really bad way, so quickly planted my hands on bench & ripped my head away before it wound too close to my scalp.

 I honestly believe my only saving grace in this situation was the fact that I only have a 1/2hp, 7x12 mini lathe. No excuse to be complacent with, I know, but had it been any larger w/more horsepower, I’m sure the outcome would have been different…& not in a good way. 

I originally wasn’t even  going to post about my mishap (more embarrassing now than anything), but then thought that if even 1 person (think “newbie”) saw this thread & realizes what can happen if you don’t pay attention, then it will be well worth any flak or ridicule I may receive (not that I have). 

Mini lathes/mills are basically regarded as the “Tonka Toys” of machining due to their size/lack of rigidity, but make no mistake - they can & WILL bite you given the opportunity.


----------



## TTD (Mar 12, 2018)

100LL said:


> I heard of a gal losing her life working a lathe and getting her hair caught in the chuck.  The thought image of that sequence is horrifying.


Different machinery, but same principal - when I was a kid in public school (grade 6 or 7) I remember hearing about a classmate’s father being killed in the hayfield when his shirt tail got caught in the flywheel of a baler as he was walking by to check something out. PTO was disengaged, but anyone familiar with balers know that that big flywheel keeps spinning for a loooong time after. His oldest son apparently witnessed the whole ordeal…I couldn’t imagine the horror.


----------



## jcp (Mar 12, 2018)

The shop I worked in had a picture beside the time clock of a scalp hanging from a lathe chuck. The owner said the picture came from a government machine shop safety booklet during WWII. A wake up call for sure.


----------



## kvt (Mar 12, 2018)

Glad you are ok,  Prob still had a sore head.   Glad you posted for others to remind all of us to pay attention.   
I had long  hair and tied it back and normally wore a hat also,   But have got it cut shorter now,  but still long enough that I pull it back in a band and wear a hat.   Be careful all.


----------



## PHPaul (Mar 12, 2018)

One of the few benefits of being follically challenged, I guess.  Do need to remember to button long sleeves and watch loose clothing.  Altho, come to think of it, given my "Bulk Up for Winter Hibernation" program, loose clothing hasn't been a problem for a while either...


----------



## ttabbal (Mar 12, 2018)

You guys are making me very glad I go with a buzz cut. As we all know, clothing can be just as dangerous. Thanks for the reminder and I'm glad you were not seriously injured.


----------



## Nogoingback (Mar 12, 2018)

When I was in high school, they offered a print shop class, full of very old, large  machines with all kinds of exposed parts.  The guy that 
taught the class was, like you, a lucky man.  A printing press yanked a  tie off his neck one day,
but he was wearing a clip on tie, so he survived.  After that he always wore a bow tie.


----------



## brino (Mar 12, 2018)

TTD said:


> I originally wasn’t even going to post about my mishap (more embarrassing now than anything), but then thought that if even 1 person (think “newbie”) saw this thread & realizes what can happen if you don’t pay attention, then it will be well worth any flak or ridicule I may receive (not that I have).



Geez Todd that was too close of a call!
Thanks for posting, we all need a little wake-up occasionally so we don't get complacent.
I am glad you weren't hurt worse.
-brino


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 12, 2018)

Along the same lines, whenever I watch Keith Fenner, I always wonder how dangerous is his beard which is beaded and pointing straight down.
It's along the same lines.


----------



## stioc (Mar 12, 2018)

Glad you're ok. Reminder for self and for others (kids, wife etc) around me in the garage and should be on a sign: No gloves, loose clothing, long hair, rings, watches etc. I've seen it first handed when the chip brush got its hair yanked out in a split second, it didn't stand a chance!


----------



## cg285 (Mar 12, 2018)

mmcmdl said:


> My friend was killed down at Beth Steel years back . Chuck jaws on a very large lathe grabbed him . From what I heard , it wasn't pretty . Consider yourself very lucky that hair pulled out !
> 
> http://articles.baltimoresun.com/1991-08-22/news/1991234019_1_bethlehem-steel-lathe-steel-employees



hard to believe someone would get electrocuted from a toaster (120v)  i guess it happens. my high school electronics teacher used to have a power cord (plugged into a live outlet) with 2 bare ends and he challenged any student to grab ahold. i never did but he did a lot.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 12, 2018)

TTD, I'm glad you're ok.  Don't apologize fot using humor to get the point across.  Its a valid coping technique that has helped me personally get through some sketchy experiences - plus look at all the discussion and attention it generated!



cg285 said:


> hard to believe someone would get electrocuted from a toaster (120v)  i guess it happens. my high school electronics teacher used to have a power cord (plugged into a live outlet) with 2 bare ends and he challenged any student to grab ahold. i never did but he did a lot.


I've met a few older electricians with ridiculously calloused thumbs from using them to check for current.  After the callouses got thick enough, they'd have to lick the thumb first to be able to feel it.  As it was explained to me, if the electricity goes in and comes out right next to each other, there's no problem.  But if the current travels through the trunk of the body, then the bad stuff happens.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 13, 2018)

cg285 said:


> hard to believe someone would get electrocuted from a toaster (120v)  i guess it happens. my high school electronics teacher used to have a power cord (plugged into a live outlet) with 2 bare ends and he challenged any student to grab ahold. i never did but he did a lot.



As I heard , there was water spilled on the floor which he was standing in . Probably had something to do with it .


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 14, 2018)

I watch lots of YouTube being laid up. I cringe every time I see Keith fenner  with his chinny band wrapped beard . I've tried to spread the SAFTEY word even to those who should know better. Not with any harsh words just politely asking they be better examples as there teaching with the videos they put out. 
I'm very happy your not saverely injured. Seems we have to learn the hard way , why I just don't understand . Try to teach and show the correct way then you have the youtubers showing no respect for SAFTEY , very young man making videos grinding on a surface grinder mounting used wheel and proceeds to grinding. No SAFTEY practised at all no glasses , didn't ring the wheel or Ck balance . I begged him to please learn SAFTEY and wear SAFTEY glasses. It's the parents fault if he gets hurt or worse ,, machines don't care or feel anything.


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Mar 15, 2018)

Just another note---  I recommended placing the switch (or a redundant one)  
where  you can reach it with your left hand while your ears are between centers
My original note is some where in "Safety" long ago. Giant Red button ?
.........BLJHB


----------



## magicniner (Mar 15, 2018)

The Liberal Arts Garage said:


> Just another note---  I recommended placing the switch (or a redundant one)
> where  you can reach it with your left hand while your ears are between centers
> My original note is some where in "Safety" long ago. Giant Red button ?
> .........BLJHB



Kick bar? Far easier to find when you're wrestling something that wants to eat you ;-)


----------



## microshop dinker (Mar 15, 2018)

Glad you only lost some hair; reminds me of my younger years and telling the barber "just a little off the top, please." Lesson learned.  Your pic reminds me of an incident in the mid 70's when I was enrolled in a machine shop course at the local trade school.  Young girl working at the Standard-Modern lathe next to me had her long red hair hanging over her shoulder. My attention was drawn to her when I heard her cry out and turned just in time to see a long tress with a patch of bloody scalp winding around the feed screw just as her head hit the ways on her way to the concrete floor. I almost lost my lunch, the instructor lost his job. "Lesson learned" again. I tightened my act up a lot after that.


----------



## dewbane (Mar 17, 2018)

Thanks for the timely reminder of how fast it all goes south.  I normally take a moment to visualize how a machine is going to maim or kill me and focus before I hit the power switch, but this thread has made me take stock and realize that I need to dial up the humility a couple of notches myself.  Good cautionary tale.  I'm glad you're only a little worse for wear.


----------



## Skowinski (Apr 3, 2018)

I remember being in a machine shop for the first time.  The machinist leading me around showed me a milling machine and told me you could cut a finger off quickly and easily.  Then he showed me a lathe, and said this machine will kill you.  

He was probably simplifying things a bit, but the lesson stuck with me, respect lathes and be careful.


----------



## Creativechipper (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks for the post!! 

 It's a good thing to have a heavy dose of respect and a good portion of fear for what could go wrong.

 I know there are many reasons I don't rush into things with the lathe.  Now it may take me even longer, all this really gives me the hebejibis.

 It was the wood jointer in my shop class from high school, teacher left the blood stains on the ceiling and said it will take your fingers, its happened.

 Then someone crossed left hand to hold something for the "radical arm saw" and used right hand to pull the cut, ouch!!

 I pray everyone has a safe time in the shop.


----------



## Winegrower (Jul 17, 2018)

Yes, an excellent reminder periodically is something I need.   The tip to file left-handed is one I will adopt.


----------



## 682bear (Jul 18, 2018)

As previously stated... don't apologize for using humor to deal with the mistake... AFTER it happens, all you can do is laugh about it... and learn from the mistake. BEFORE it happens is the only time to prevent it.

And thanks for posting this... we all need reminders from time to time.

-Bear


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Jul 20, 2018)

And stand aside when you turn on the grinder  or any high speed cutter--BLJHB


----------



## vtcnc (Nov 19, 2018)

mmcmdl said:


> My friend was killed down at Beth Steel years back . Chuck jaws on a very large lathe grabbed him . From what I heard , it wasn't pretty . Consider yourself very lucky that hair pulled out !
> 
> http://articles.baltimoresun.com/1991-08-22/news/1991234019_1_bethlehem-steel-lathe-steel-employees



Just read this article. Talk about an unsafe workplace! That many workplace deaths in such a short period of time seems impossible. Terrible that people lose their lives working for others. I would think the management there would do something about that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hermetic (Nov 19, 2018)

you can see from my avatar pic that I have frizzy hair, well that was in 83, today I have dreadlocks! whenever I work with anything that rotates, all my hair goes in a long "snood" and that goes down the back of my short sleved shirt, I dont wear a watch or rings, and I am constantly aware that we all work with machines that could kill is in any number of interesting ways! Be carefull out there people!


----------



## BaronJ (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Quite a few years back, I attended a course on washing machine servicing.  The instructor wore a neck tie and whilst the machine was running, lent over the top and his tie dropped into the machine and caught on the drum pulley, dragging his head down onto the top of the back edge of the tub and machine case.  He ended up with over 40 stitches in his face and neck plus lacerations to his hands.  Since then I've always worn clip on neck ties.


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 19, 2018)

vtcnc said:


> Just read this article. Talk about an unsafe workplace! That many workplace deaths in such a short period of time seems impossible. Terrible that people lose their lives working for others. I would think the management there would do something about that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



vtcnc , they had some big butt machinery down there . I'm talking BIG ! The one lathe was at least 3 stories high ! I went down on an interview just before Sammy was killed , and decided it wasn't the place for me . They did some pretty crazy stuff down there that I couldn't believe . They have been shut down for years now . I never got the exact details on Sammy's accident , but he was always safety conscience on the job . I'm thinking he must have had gloves on and a stringy chip grabbed him . 

Either way , machinery doesn't recognize humans from metal , it's going to cut whatever is in its path . Stay safe !


----------



## hermetic (Nov 20, 2018)

Wneh I was 13 (53 years ago!) I went on a metalwork class trip to Park Gate Steelworks at Rotheram in Yorkshire. Watched the blast furnace being tapped and plugged, saw the men tending the open heartn furnaces, and also wathched the rolling of huge RSJ's in the rolling mil That men worked day in day out in those conditions was just amazing. To watch a furnaceman tip a bucket of water over his head, then pick up a shovel full of minerals, nod to the doorman, and two 30ft high doors to the mouth of hell open, the water on his back steams, and he spins round and launches the contents of his shovel throigh the already closing doors. Men indeed! Now that was a dangerous job.


----------



## NortonDommi (Nov 20, 2018)

I had an interesting experience two days ago. I am repurposing some steel that I built a shed frame out of som 30 years ago.  The shed was dismantled last year in preparation for a new build this coming year.  When I built it it was middle of Winter and I was dodging rain.  Now I picked up some of the purlins that I had used and one was quite heavy and I could hear water? sloshing back and forth.  This was very strange as I had welded end caps on.  We are in the start of Summer now and it was a very hot day. I sloshed the liquid back and forth, propped the beam this way and that but could find no leak anywhere.  I can't use it like this methinks so I decided to lop one endcap off and drain it.
  Now I have a habit of never using an angle grinder without a jacket, leather apron, stout gloves and a full face shield along with hearing protection and a dust mask.  This is due to having seen a few disks explode over the years.
  Now it was a very hot day so I wore a forestry helmet which is a hard hat with attached mesh grill, ear muffs and a splash guard down the back of the neck.  I find this great in Summer as the mesh gives protection and does not steam up. I wear safety glasses as well.  The only thing I was not wearing was a dust mask as I had stuck the box in the safe place that my grandkids or an archeologist will find.
  I used a Lennox Diamond 115 mm cut-off wheel on a small grinder.  As the wheel penetrated the end of the beam there was a very brief hissing sound and a sheet of flame rushed out.  Luckily I do not stand directly over where I am cutting so the worst of it missed me but some of it hit my right chest and shoulder and licked up the side of my face.
  I now have a very close beard trim on that side, no eyelash, only a bit of eyebrow and slightly singed skin.  The way it happened I think it would have been worse if I had been wearing the Lexan face shield I sometime wear.
 What I poured out was a Black tacky substance that smelled like a stagnant swamp so I will assume it was a Methane gas BLEVE.
  I have no Idea what the substance was but since I built the original structure between rain storms in Winter over a period of about three weeks I am wondering if something had crawled into the beam or nested in it and got trapped when I capped it.
  This was certainly unexpected and I was glad I had decided to wear all the gear even though it was only a small quick job as it could have been much worse.
  Yes folks if there is a next time I will do it properly and drill a hole first but I honestly thought it would only be water.  Just goes to show you never know so wear the gear.


----------



## KBeitz (Nov 24, 2018)

I had a brother in-law  loose his pants twice to a saw-mill.
I lost a long sleeve off my shirt to a grinder years ago.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 28, 2018)

Yes, thanks for posting.
As I was reading through these stories, I was imaging the gore that went along with the tragic accidents that never should have happened.
I’m assuming most of us hobby machinists had some form of safety training relating to lathes and drill presses.
I’m in my 60’s, back in intermediate school and through High school we had very good shop safety training.
I’d like to ask the younger forum members about their safety awareness and training.
My sons are in their 30’s, they did not benefit from high school shop training because it was not offered.
When I bought my South Bend lathe, I told my wife, I’ll need to take off my wedding band from now on.
First time in 34 years.


----------



## vocatexas (Nov 28, 2018)

Years ago the wife of one of our neighbors was cranking an irrigation engine. Her long hair got caught in the exposed drive shaft. It flipped her over the shaft and slammed her into the ground. She lived, but was completely scalped. She had to wear wigs the rest of her life.


----------



## mcostello (Nov 28, 2018)

Neighbor had many scrapes with farm equipment, last one killed Him. One of them was having a big JD tractor loose a PTO driveshaft loosing a long pin and sticking it through the calf of His leg and into the ground pinning Him solid and stalling the tractor. Stalling a tractor through the PTO???????. Many more stories like that, He thought they were all funny and laughed about them all the time.


----------



## Nogoingback (Nov 28, 2018)

vtcnc said:


> Just read this article. Talk about an unsafe workplace! That many workplace deaths in such a short period of time seems impossible. Terrible that people lose their lives working for others. I would think the management there would do something about that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Before he retired, my Dad was a Safety Engineer for Bethlehem at their South San Francisco and Pinole Point plants.  This was when OSHA
was pretty new, and he said getting both the workers and management to pay attention to even basic safety practices was very difficult.  It was
a very frustrating job for him, and they had some pretty awful accidents.   And, of course, management didn't want to spend a dime to add
guards or railings, buy safety gear etc, etc.


----------



## 7milesup (Dec 19, 2018)

Winegrower said:


> Yes, an excellent reminder periodically is something I need.   The tip to file left-handed is one I will adopt.



Been around machines my whole life (farming, airplanes with big fans on the front) but I am confused here by the left handed filing statement.  I don't understand.  Could someone elaborate a little on that?


----------



## hman (Dec 19, 2018)

"Original" source (Post #14 in this thread):


Rooster said:


> Safety Glasses, No Loose clothing, Sleeves rolled Up, No Jewelry and File Left Handed. Learned that in Junior High school.


Imagine you're at the lathe, holding a file in your right hand, with your left hand at the tip to steady it.  This puts your left arm, sleeve, cuff etc. above the spinning chuck.
Now imagine holding the file in your left hand, with your right hand on the far end.  Both arms are now well away from the chuck.


----------



## 7milesup (Dec 20, 2018)

hman said:


> "Original" source (Post #14 in this thread):
> 
> Imagine you're at the lathe, holding a file in your right hand, with your left hand at the tip to steady it.  This puts your left arm, sleeve, cuff etc. above the spinning chuck.
> Now imagine holding the file in your left hand, with your right hand on the far end.  Both arms are now well away from the chuck.



Ahhh, got it.  Thank you for the explanation.


----------



## keebie1984 (Jan 2, 2019)

NortonDommi said:


> I had an interesting experience two days ago. I am repurposing some steel that I built a shed frame out of som 30 years ago. The shed was dismantled last year in preparation for a new build this coming year. When I built it it was middle of Winter and I was dodging rain. Now I picked up some of the purlins that I had used and one was quite heavy and I could hear water? sloshing back and forth. This was very strange as I had welded end caps on. We are in the start of Summer now and it was a very hot day. I sloshed the liquid back and forth, propped the beam this way and that but could find no leak anywhere. I can't use it like this methinks so I decided to lop one endcap off and drain it.
> Now I have a habit of never using an angle grinder without a jacket, leather apron, stout gloves and a full face shield along with hearing protection and a dust mask. This is due to having seen a few disks explode over the years.
> Now it was a very hot day so I wore a forestry helmet which is a hard hat with attached mesh grill, ear muffs and a splash guard down the back of the neck. I find this great in Summer as the mesh gives protection and does not steam up. I wear safety glasses as well. The only thing I was not wearing was a dust mask as I had stuck the box in the safe place that my grandkids or an archeologist will find.
> I used a Lennox Diamond 115 mm cut-off wheel on a small grinder. As the wheel penetrated the end of the beam there was a very brief hissing sound and a sheet of flame rushed out. Luckily I do not stand directly over where I am cutting so the worst of it missed me but some of it hit my right chest and shoulder and licked up the side of my face.
> ...



Probably H2S you were smelling deadly stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WalterC (Jan 14, 2019)

Let's see your whole scalp-  wouldn't be a few more little spots here and there would there????    


 I did the same thing but with a 3 foot drill bit. That feeling of hair being pulled out of the scalp is still with me today many years later.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 8, 2019)

Another safety incident . My co-worker suffered an accident this past Wed .

A forklift driver was removing a heavy box from a very high industrial shelving unit . The fork lifted the front brace out of the frame and became jammed . My co-worker climbed up on a ladder trying to fix the brace but it snapped out and whacked him in his face . He and the ladder came down hard and he was out cold . By the time the paramedics got here his head was swelled up like basketball . He had brain surgery immediately and is now in an induced coma .

Think first and BE SAFE .


----------



## Firstgear (Feb 9, 2019)

Company I worked for made an acquisition and I went up during the week and ran the business.  One of the things I was really a stickler on was safety glasses.  I used to really give people a hard time when they didnt have them on out in the shop.  One of the guys was packing up some parts to send to a customer and the 2 component foam in place bag he was getting ready to use for the parts and the bag let loose.  Sprayed him in the face, his safety glasses got a full dose though.  He looked me up later and thanked me for insisting that they wear their safety glasses.

You cant be too careful in a shop.....


----------



## BGHansen (Feb 9, 2019)

My dad was a high school shop teacher and would remark that a good day was when no one was hurt.  He had two students injured during his career, fortunately nothing really serious.  First one was a student who made a shift knob for his car and drilled out the hole for the tap at the major diameter.  My dad suggested he fill the hole with lead, drill and tap.  He had just washed the aluminum knob and had some water in the bottom of the hole.  Poured in the lead which instantly turned the water to steam and spattered the lead on the kid's hands.  Few minor burns.

Other one could have been bad.  Kid was turning some stock in the lathe and had a long length sticking out of the head stock.  My dad had outboard "V" supports for long stock, but the student didn't use it.  The rod buckled at the back side of the head stock, whipped around and hit him on the shoulder.  Really lucky it wasn't to his head.  Made an 800 lbs. Clausing lathe do a dance until he hit the master power.

He did help out the home ec teacher when a boy with really long hair got it wrapped up in a mixmaster.  Cut the beaters with side cutters to free him up.

He recalls the worst one being a fellow shop teacher.  He was mixing polyester resin in a coffee can using a paint mixer on a drill press (?!!?).  He'd done a pour and was mixing a 2nd batch.  He plunged into the mix, went to the bottom of the car and stuck the mixer in the setting up first mix.  Locked the can to the mixer, so now the can started spinning, throwing new polyester resin out of the can.  The teacher grabbed onto the can at the top . . .   Nothing lethal, but he sliced up his palms pretty well and had polyester resin in the cuts.  Dad cleaned them out with lacquer thinner which probably hurt more than the cuts.

They say all accidents are preventable, but sometimes stuff happens regardless.  I still wear long sleeves while working in the shop but make sure the cuffs are buttoned tight or I wear kevlar sleeves over top my shirt.  Hopefully I'm not documenting one of my mishaps here.

Bruce


----------



## Mrlathe (Feb 10, 2019)

Ouch that must have hurt,lucky guy cold have been an awful lot worse.


----------



## Toolmaker51 (Mar 19, 2019)

TTD said:


> For almost 3 months now the General (wife) has been nagging at me to get my haircut. I didn’t think it was a big deal (never have) & it most certainly wasn’t high on my priority list…in fact, I don’t recall it being on my list at all, to be honest.
> 
> Anyways, I was in the process of turning down some 5/8” o/d x 6” long 1144 rod when I apparently must have thought that this would be a good time to trim my hair, a-la “machinist-style”….I don’t recommend it.
> 
> ...



Safety isn't a hands on, OJT experience. It's preparation and observance. I'm not a safety nazi, like safety glasses have worsened what should have been minor incidents.
Plenty of info on shop safety available, inescapable really. Find a shop safety guide, unplug everything, until nature of each machine is understood, clearly.
With over 100,000 paid industrial and credited hours, plus 26 years military; never a single question wrong in any manner of safety test, all my appendages, and remaining hair not claimed by mothers family, I'm still not complacent.
You could try some short cuts.
Or not.
Housed in a shed, doesn't reduce the implications of aberrant practices.
Mike Rowe says "Safety 3rd". Examine the first two.


----------

